
How to Identify a Good/Bad Data Scientist in a Job Interview? - eplanit
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-identify-goodbad-data-scientist-job-interview-bernard-marr?trk=hp-feed-article-title-hpm
======
tdaltonc
> Do they excel at producing analytics for computers or humans?

This seems like a false dichotomy. There are certainly some polishing skills
that might make a DS especially good at communicating data to humans, but if
you can't show me what you're feeding to an algorithm and explain why, then
you probably aren't a good DS.

~~~
byoung2
There is a lot of skill in creating visualizations like charts, graphs,
infographics, etc. for human consumption. You may not need these skills to
build a recommendation engine, for example.

~~~
tdaltonc
I agree that a lot of beauty and skill can go in to a plot, but you shouldn't
need to read Tufte to get your point across.

